# Mr D'Arcy, Staffie, DOB 01.09



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr D'Arcy, Staffie, DOB 01.09



*Homing Requirements:* Mr D'Arcy needs a family who have an active life style and want to put the training into a dog. Keen on the lead, he will become an off lead dog, but needs work to gain connection and recall. Can get excited and jumpy, but within the right regime does settle. Needs a companion home and can lever doors open to come find his family. Not for live-in young children.

*His Story:* Found stray in February 2010 and unclaimed. A little hand shy so may have been ?robustly controlled. Kind nature, but exciteable. Neutered, vax'd and chipped.

*Advert:* Mr Darcy is a brilliant 1 year old Staffie, a gentleman ... a good all round dog who happens to be a Staffie. Friendly with other dogs. He gets frightened in new situations, but his instinct is to retreat. So wants to trust and is very friendly outside and welcomes approach. He loves life, his walks and is very social with people and dogs. Tolerates dogs barking directly at him, he is quite bouncy and has a playful manner. He always seems to be laughing! He will be a good off lead dog once he gains confidence in the outside world. Mr D'Arcy's house trained. Currently needy for company, but settles at night. In boarding kennels in the Farnham area.

Mr Darcy is handsome, quite a large Staffie and in good health. Though good with children is exuberant and still a bit mouthy. D'Arcy has yet to gain full control over his energy levels and needs a regime to achieve this. Takes treats gently. Generally good around food and not possessive. Loves toys and plays the game of 'here it is try and get it'. Has learned to fetch rather than claim and hide! His family is everything. Mr Darcy will make a perfect friend for a worthy family.

* Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found.*

Please visit Mr D'Arcy's thread in Staffierescue Rescue Remedies on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Mr D'Arcy Staffie DOB 01.09 Farnham Kenns to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.





For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Janet, one of our volunteers on Mr DArcy:

I met Mr D'Arcy for the first time today and what a lovely chunky little boy he is. I was expecting him to be a bit nervous when we first met, but not at all.

We had a long walk together and he spent a lot of time looking around at his new surroundings. We came across a group of dogs and Mr D'Arcy met them very nicely. I got very dirty today as he did jump up a few times after walking through the mud. Not full on high jumps though - just little ones! He stopped when told to too. He did a very cute 'sit' - sort of a lazy one, with one back leg out to the side LOL!

The kennel staff told me that he loves to play - maybe next time, I'll play with him in the paddock for a while before we go out.

I can't believe this beautiful boy will be waiting long for his home - he's a little gem.






*STOP PRESS!*

Our very own homed RR dog Dizzy (Disney) who was rehomed earlier this year, brought his family to Farnham kennels to meet Mr D'Arcy.

A quick walk in the woods in the twilight established that Dizzy and Mr D'Arcy could rub along nicely together and Dizzy invited Mr D'Arcy to his pad for Christmas LOL!

Once home they explored the house together and have had several mad dashes around the garden and are now settling down for a quiet evening on the sofa.

Big thanks to Dizzy, Jacky and James for fostering Mr D'Arcy over Christmas - best present he could have!

* If you are interested in re-homing Mr DArcy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel volunteers:

We had a great time playing in the paddock today with Mr Darcy!

He's such a lovely looking young handsome chap. He really enjoyed having his run about the paddock today. He's looking great after coming back from his temporary foster place.






*Mr DArcy is currently in boarding kennels and really enjoyed his Christmas foster break. So much so hed love another foster home while he waits for his forever home to come along! If you think you could foster Mr DArcy then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Mr DArcy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Mr DArcy is currently in boarding kennels. If you think you could foster Mr DArcy then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Mr DArcy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Karen, from the kennels:

I joined in the walk today with a mission to try and get some photos of Mr Darcy 'in context'. I always think his photos make him seem much bigger than he is. He is really quite diddy and very petite. I failed!

Looking back at some of the previous walks that have been photographed, I have noticed a pattern -



Down is his default position - everytime he isn't sure what the heck the mad woman wants, he decides 'down' is the safest option LOL!

Had to try and catch him unaware -





He has such a beautiful, kind face and bumbles along with the other dogs so well. Such a lovely, lovely boy.

Mr DArcy is currently in boarding kennels. If you think you could foster Mr DArcy then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Mr DArcy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel volunteers on Mr DArcy:

I had a bit of fun with Mr D'Arcy today. First of all, we went for a bit of a walk in the woods to burn off some energy and then I thought we'd sit in my car and I'd share lunch with him. I opened the boot of the car and Mr D'Arcy spotted the sandwiches straight away. We then had a race to see who could get to get to them first - luckily, I won! LOL!

Mr D'Arcy sat on the front seat, as good as gold, staring intently at me while I ate - I did give him the crusts. I know he doesn't like Worcester Sauce flavoured crisps because I dropped a couple on the floor, he dashed to get to them and then spat them out!

I drove to the nearby shop and we sat outside in the sunshine for a while. I think I made a bit of a mistake taking him to a food shop as he was desperate to go inside every time the door opened. Everyone made a big fuss of him and he was very well behaved.

When we got back to the kennels, I was chatting away and he flopped down in the shade and waited very patiently for me to shut up. He had his tummy tickled by everyone.

I really didn't want to take him back to his kennel. His smile is massive, he's such good company and lots of fun too. I can't praise him enough.

I took some measurements today, as he looks quite large in the photos, but he's small - 16 inches from his shoulder to the ground and 22 inches from his neck to the base of his tail. He wouldn't take up much room at all.

I took some photos, but they don't do him justice.



He does a bit of a lazy sit!



Another one for the bad photo competition - looks like his tongue is on fire!! 



*Mr DArcy is available for foster - short or long term - any break from kennel life would be most welcome. Please get in touch if you are able to help.

If you are interested in re-homing Mr DArcy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Fun times today - we went to the kennels and spent a while playing with the dogs and we had masses of fun with DArcy.



He takes a little while to relax and spent about 10 minutes just sniffing around before he finally took an interest in the balls we had.



Once he built up that trust though we were off - he's got a real turn of speed on him but he didn't bump into us once. He loved chasing the big tennis balls we brought with us and sat nicely as we asked him to before we threw them.



He wasn't protective over them and let us pick them up at anytime and his tail didn't stop wagging at all.



Lovely little fella and SO much fun - can he have a home from someone please?

*Mr DArcy is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home comes along. Could you offer him a foster place and some TLC? If so, please get in touch.

If you are interested in re-homing Mr DArcy then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Darcy and his foster play mates!

And this morning I took the camera outside with me! After helping me do some gardening he and Goonie had some more play time!







And then there is the chill out time.





Darcy also behaved impecably on Saturday when his fosterer brought him to work on a stall at our Fun Day. He was right infront of the entrance so every dog coming in walked past him. He was the perfect gentleman and welcomed everyone with a big grin.





*If you are interested in re-homing Mr DArcy then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Joseph Todd (May 16, 2011)

If i want to have this Dog i mean i want to adopt dog like this then in how much time you can arrange this for me ?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph Todd said:


> If i want to have this Dog i mean i want to adopt dog like this then in how much time you can arrange this for me ?


You need to complete an online homing questionnaire, speak to our homing team and then be home checked. As soon as that has been done we will then arrange for you to meet the dog.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

He is a stunning boy <3 xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has now been homed


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fantastic!!! Am so pleased for him


----------

